# Why is Charcoal so expensive?



## achilles007 (Oct 17, 2011)

Seriusly.. $32.00 for a bag?!

I heard that one is supposed to use 18 charcoal briquettes just for one 3-hour smoke session!

That means the bag would be gone in less than two days!

so If I wanted to grill 4/5 days out of the week I would easily be blowing over $200.00!

Why is this stuff so expensive?

We havent even factored in the wood yet!

Ridiculous


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Oct 17, 2011)

Where are you located and what brand of charcoal are you looking at??  I use lump and pay a little over $6 for a 10 lb bag at wally world.  Lump burns hotter and longer than charcaol briquettes = less used for same amount of time cooking.


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 17, 2011)

Whooooooo what kind are you buying? I use lump wood and usually get a 40lb bag at Sam's club for around $15. A 40lb bag will usually  last me a month or so with my UDS. Sam's usually gets a big stock in some time in May so I will pick up 3  or 4 bags and I will be set until next May.


----------



## achilles007 (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh wow. It sells for that cheap?

This is my first time looking for charcoal, so when I amazon'd it. I got this:


But now that I look at it-- I see how silly I look.

1.) It is name-brand

2.) It is lump charcoal.

Sorry for the confusion folks. I typed faster than I was thinking. I thought I was just looking at a regular off-brand bag of briquets.

But since we are on the subject does it matter whether the briquettes are name-brand or not?


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 18, 2011)

I use good old Kingsford Blue Bag. It goes on sale every now & then at Lowe's or Home Depot for about $8 for 40 lbs. I usually buy 120 lbs. & that will last until the next sale.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I use good old Kingsford Blue Bag. It goes on sale every now & then at Lowe's or Home Depot for about $8 for 40 lbs. I usually buy 120 lbs. & that will last until the next sale.


I agree with Al.....When lowes runs a sale you cant beat the price....Stock up and save!!!!!!!!!!!!

Joe


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 18, 2011)

I had no idea '_charcoal'_ was so expensive,glad I'm where I can get good wood for free, most of the time
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.And I think I get a better flavor too
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and..........


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not expensive...

8 bucks for 40 pounds lasts a helluva long time in the 18.5 wsm...

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Oct 18, 2011)

I notice a chimney is $18.20 on Amazon too. You can get them for around 9 bucks in the real world.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 18, 2011)

Nature Glo Lump is what I use. $15/20lbs bag from a local restaurant supply store.


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I use good old Kingsford Blue Bag. It goes on sale every now & then at Lowe's or Home Depot for about $8 for 40 lbs. I usually buy 120 lbs. & that will last until the next sale.




*I got the same deal at Lowe's twin 20 lb bags for $8.*

*JC1947*


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 18, 2011)

I work at wal mart I my start buying lump coal,for the past five years I have been buying kings ford


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 19, 2011)

Lump I buy at my local resteraunt supply 40 lbs. for $13.99, and briquets I do what Al does - HD or Lowe's sale 40 lbs. for $8, stock up with 120-200 lbs worth.


----------

